

Twenty years, only a few tears (2009) - doppp
http://www.doublefine.com/news/comments/twenty_years_only_a_few_tears/

======
elnate
"If I can get a job in the games industry, ANYBODY can. Not at my company of
course. I would never hire somebody as unqualified as I was!"

Reads to me like he got ahead because somebody took a chance on him but he
refuses to do so for other people now. Isn't that the core reason the younger
generation hate baby boomers?

~~~
manachar
Reads more like Tim's sense of humor than a statement of fact.

------
georgeecollins
The amazing thing is that people used to send you a letter saying you weren't
hired. Now-- for whatever reason-- people never get back to you if you don't
get an offer.

Also, I will be at twenty years next year and yeah, anybody can get a job in
games. You should apply at lots of places, particularly places you have't
heard of. Apply often. Game companies go through booms and busts, and sooner
or later you will apply when they are desperate for people.

------
neilunadkat12
Good stuff.. It just shows how that if you do something with nothing to loose,
you always end up doing your best..

------
hyp0
i found this hilarious. BTW there's another letter superimposed on the atari
one?

~~~
bcj
I can't read most of it, but it looks like his application letter to Atari.
It's addressed to _someone_ at Atari, and has his name and signature at the
bottom.

